# hauntproject.com



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like hauntproject.com is having issues again with their web provider. It's down again...


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Quoted from an email list...

"My host switched servers on me, and, as usual, screwed up my "additional
domains". They said they fixed it yesterday, but it should have propagated
out by now.

Hopefully it will be back up tomorrow, but in the meantime, you can get to
it at http://www.perfessorevil.com/hauntproject

PerfessorEvil"


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks, dude!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

you mean dudette.

haha


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

DeadSpider said:


> you mean dudette.
> 
> haha


Some us knew that! 

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=62837#post62837


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Holy Hecktic! You're beautiful!!!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Talented too!

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=4189


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah! The connection I never made.


----------

